# Swing Plattformunabhängig?



## Rain (15. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich programmiere mit einigen Freunden zusammen ein kleines Tool mit Java + Swing. Ich verwende Mac, meine Freunde Unbuntu Linux, Windows XP und Windows 7. Wir verwenden alle Netbeans, da es dieses auf allen genannten Betriebssystemen gibt (also keine Probleme durch unterschiedliche Projektfiles etc.). 

Allerdings werden Fenster, die bei einem von uns toll aussehen bei den anderen verschoben dargestellt. Unter anderem sind auch Button "nackt" also es fehlt der Text und überhaupt werden reine Text Labels nicht angezeigt. Ich habe bereits Google bemüht aber ich komme einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig. 

Woran kann das liegen? Oder noch besser: Hatte schonmal jemand das selbe Problem und konnte es lösen? 

Grüße, Rain


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Jan 2010)

Benutzt ihr auch schön die Layoutmanager, oder benutzt ihr Free-Layout? Welches Look&Feel setzt ihr ein?
Evtl. Code, Screenshots? So kann man denke ich ziemlich schwer beurteilen, was da schief läuft.


----------



## Rain (15. Jan 2010)

Also die Oberfläche haben wir einfach im Netbeans selbst zusammengeklickt. Im automatisch erstellten Code wird GroupLayout verwendet. 

Hier zum vergleich zwei Screenshots. Das eine Bild wie es aussehen sollte (auf Mac erstellt), das andere wie es bei meinem Freund aussieht (unter Ubuntu).


----------



## SuperSeppel13 (15. Jan 2010)

Ihr benutzt offensichtlich das System-Look&Feel, welches natürlich für jede Plattform unterschiedlich ist. Da kann es dann zu komplikationen mit dem Layout kommen.
Benutzt einfach das plattformunabhängige Metal-L&F, das sollte überall gleich aussehen (auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz so schön ist).

```
//ganz am Anfang in main!!!
UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
```


----------



## KrokoDiehl (15. Jan 2010)

> Also die Oberfläche haben wir einfach im Netbeans selbst zusammengeklickt.


Nur eine Überlegung, da es scheinbar an der Schriftart oder Texten generell zu liegen scheint: Benutzt ihr eine spezielle Schriftart? Wird für Labels/Buttons/etc eine gesetzt? Vielleicht geht diese nur auf Mac.


----------



## Rain (15. Jan 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren und mit meinen Freunden Kontakt aufnehmen, dass sie das Programm testen.

Wenn es funktioniert hat, setzte ich den Zweig auf gelöst, ansonsten melde ich mich ohnehin wieder. 

Danke & LG, Rain


----------



## Rain (16. Jan 2010)

So ich hab jetzt selbst in der VirtualBox Ubuntu.

Im Hauptfenster habe ich am Anfang: 


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
	    // Set cross-platform Java L&F (also called "Metal")
        UIManager.setLookAndFeel(
            UIManager.getCrossPlatformLookAndFeelClassName());
    }
    catch (UnsupportedLookAndFeelException e) {
       // handle exception
    }
```

eingefügt.

Außerdem hab ich einen Screenshot wie es bei mir unter Linux aussieht jetzt. Die Darstellung unter Mac hat sich nicht verändert. 

Hier ist der Autogenerierte Code von dem Fenster von dem auch der Screenshot stammt.

Es ist also anscheinend besser geworden, aber sieht immer noch nicht "gleich" aus. Muss ich meine ganzen Elemente irgendwie beim Fenstermanager bekannt machen oder reicht es, dass ich dem UIManager gesagt habe welches Layout ich haben möchte? Ich versteh das Prinzip von diesem UIManager noch nicht ganz. Habe bisher nur unter C/C++ programmiert.

Danke nochmals für jede Antwort!


```
private void initComponents() {

        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel3 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTextFieldNewUserName = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jPasswordFieldNew1 = new javax.swing.JPasswordField();
        jPasswordFieldNew2 = new javax.swing.JPasswordField();
        jLabel4 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTextFieldLogin = new javax.swing.JTextField();

        setName("Form"); // NOI18N

        org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap resourceMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(trec.gui.TRecApp.class).getContext().getResourceMap(NewAccount.class);
        jLabel1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel1.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel1.setName("jLabel1"); // NOI18N

        jLabel2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel2.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel2.setName("jLabel2"); // NOI18N

        jLabel3.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel3.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel3.setName("jLabel3"); // NOI18N

        jTextFieldNewUserName.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTextFieldNewUserName.text")); // NOI18N
        jTextFieldNewUserName.setName("jTextFieldNewUserName"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.ActionMap actionMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(trec.gui.TRecApp.class).getContext().getActionMap(NewAccount.class, this);
        jButton1.setAction(actionMap.get("CreateAccount")); // NOI18N
        jButton1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton1.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton1.setName("jButton1"); // NOI18N

        jButton2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jButton2.text")); // NOI18N
        jButton2.setName("jButton2"); // NOI18N

        jPasswordFieldNew1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jPasswordFieldNew1.text")); // NOI18N
        jPasswordFieldNew1.setName("jPasswordFieldNew1"); // NOI18N

        jPasswordFieldNew2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jPasswordFieldNew2.text")); // NOI18N
        jPasswordFieldNew2.setName("jPasswordFieldNew2"); // NOI18N

        jLabel4.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel4.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel4.setName("jLabel4"); // NOI18N

        jTextFieldLogin.setText(resourceMap.getString("text")); // NOI18N
        jTextFieldLogin.setName(""); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(this);
        this.setLayout(layout);
        layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jLabel1)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addComponent(jTextFieldNewUserName, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 200, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jLabel3)
                        .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                        .addComponent(jPasswordFieldNew2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 200, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jButton1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 154, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED)
                        .addComponent(jButton2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 100, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jLabel2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 72, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(jLabel4))
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jTextFieldLogin, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 200, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(jPasswordFieldNew1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 200, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))))
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        layout.setVerticalGroup(
            layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel1)
                    .addComponent(jTextFieldNewUserName, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(12, 12, 12)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel4)
                    .addComponent(jTextFieldLogin, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.UNRELATED)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel2)
                    .addComponent(jPasswordFieldNew1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(8, 8, 8)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 37, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jPasswordFieldNew2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(15, 15, 15)
                .addGroup(layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jButton1)
                    .addComponent(jButton2))
                .addContainerGap())
        );
    }// </editor-fold>
```


----------



## noobadix (16. Jan 2010)

Unter Ubuntu hatte ich mit swing Probleme, als ich nicht die original-java-jre sondern die open-source-variante benutzt habe. Vielleicht liegt's daran?


----------



## rhoermann (16. Jan 2010)

Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen Schriftarten unter Linux und MacOS funktionieren klarerweise deine definierten Abstände zwischen Label und Textfeld nicht. Verwende ein Column orientiertes Layout. z.B.: FormLayout (JGoodies) oder schau dir mal JVx an, dort sind die typischen Plattform unterschiede zentral gelöst und nicht mehr euer Problem.

Wenn dir die Info nicht geholfen hat, kann ich dir auch schnell im NetBeans den Source ändern, damit dir klar wird, was das Problem ist.

Lg

Roland


----------



## Rain (16. Jan 2010)

Hmmm, das Netbeans lässt mich nicht wirklich den Code den es generiert hat von Hand ändern.

Könnte eine der Einstellungen im Screenshot im Anhang die Lösung sein? Bzw. gibt es ein Columnorientiertes Layout bei dem ich keine externen Libs verwenden muss? Also eines das schon irgendwo in den Swingklassen mitgeliefert wird?

Doch doch die Informationen sind spitze.

Vielleicht gibt es auch irgendwo ein Tutorial oder eine Zusammenfassung worauf man achten muss, wenn man plattformunabhängig bleiben möchte? 

@noobadix: Ich hab jetzt unter einer XP installation das Netbeans 6.8 installiert und java jdk und alle updates geladen und hab dort ebenso wie unter linux das Problem der leicht verschobenen Textfelder. Also kanns die open jdk alleine nicht gewesen sein.

Danke für alle Antworten!


----------



## rhoermann (16. Jan 2010)

Geht mit den Java Standard Layouts nur mit dem GridBagLayout. Das ist aber extrem mühsam....

Bezüglich Plattform Know How, da wirst du im Netz nicht viel finden...

Verschiedene JDK Versionen, Plattformen und Swing hat uns ca. 6 Monate gekostet um es generell und Kundenorientiert zu lösen. Daher würde ich dir Empfehlen ein Framework zu nehmen, wo dies gelöst ist. Z.B. unseres JVx, oder JGoodies oder Eclipse RCP. Spring und Swing GUIs kannst vergessen...

Viel Glück.

Roland


----------



## Rain (16. Jan 2010)

Danke werde sie mir ansehen.

Da die Fenster jetzt bei meinen Kollegen brauchbar aussehen ist das Thema erledigt. 

Danke nochmal an alle die geantwortet haben!

Grüße, Rain


----------

